# My "Wi-Fi" Maverick ET-73



## buck futta (Dec 7, 2012)

I have searched the interweb high and low but alas I have not been able to find a Wi-Fi digital thermometer. I know it sounds like a crazy and trivial option. For me to go off site to be able to monitor my smoker temps a few miles away from work while catching a few zzz's or running errands its convenience has saved my butt more than a few times. Especially being able to monitor from my phone, laptop, or desktop. I can roll over in the middle of the night in bed and check my phone and be able to tell at a glance that the smoker hasn't dropped temp or that my pork butts are not overcooked.

It may not be the prettiest setup but it works!

Equipment includes:

1) Maverick ET-73

2) Q-See Network Surveillance System

3) IPCam Viewer app available for Android and iOS













Maverick Remote.jpg



__ buck futta
__ Dec 7, 2012


















Screenshot_2012-12-07-09-29-30.png



__ buck futta
__ Dec 7, 2012






I hope that one day someone will release a thermometer that actually can connect to a wireless network and post thermal readouts to a static IP Address. Being able to monitor from anywhere in the world without having to point a camera at my receiver would be awesome! Also if anyone happens to know if such a device already exists I would love to know!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

Hehehe......I did that many years ago when we had a cheap video baby monitor.


~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's one:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/igrill-white-digital-grilling-thermometer-with-dual-probes


----------



## buck futta (Dec 7, 2012)

I have seen the iGrill, unfortunately it's only bluetooth capable which is fine if you're within 200 feet of the device. I need miles lol! Like five at the most. However if someone were to develop an app where you could connect the iGrill to a PC and post the monitoring to the web that would work. As far as I know the source code is not available for this device but it could be worth hacking into making it do what I need it to. However for now the good old camera does just fine. :wink:


----------



## meatinc (Dec 7, 2012)

I use a Stoker.  They have a model with a built in access point but I have one that is a few years old that I plugged into an access point.  I use Stokerlog to control and access it remotely.  It's a pretty slick program that can e-mail you alerts and of course - tweet - on a scheduled interval.  Nothing like sitting at work getting tweets on my phone reminding me of the meaty goodness that will be ready when I get home!


----------



## mdavis735 (Dec 7, 2012)

That's awesome. I have been thinking about using the webcam on my MacBook Pro connected to FaceTime. Then pointing it at my maverick receiver. That way I could login to FaceTime on my iphone from anywhere and see the temps.


----------



## jimf (Dec 7, 2012)

I like this.  I really like this.  I'm thinking about doing the same because I can justify the purchase of a wireless IP camera for multiple other uses.  Question I have, What is your internet connect speed?  I have Fios with 25 down 5 up, and I'm wondering if 5mbps is enough.   Granted for this application all you really need is a snapshot as there isnt much movement.  But for other applications, motion will be in play.


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 7, 2012)

Different smokes for different folks I guess....  I can see doing this to monitor the cooker from inside the house when there are too many walls or other barriers or distance for the mav to transmit/receive. That way you can do something with the information such as open/close vents.   

The wireless fan controllers (Guru, Stoker, others?) can not only monitor but adjust temps from the internet can't they?


----------



## buck futta (Dec 7, 2012)

We're on Time Warner cable with 25/down 5/up and it works fine. We actually have an 8 camera system with dvr from Costco and setup is pretty easy. Though you may have to call your provider and have them set you on a static IP address. After that you only have to download one of the many ip camera apps off Google Play or iOS (most are free). Then you're ready to rock and roll.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 26, 2013)

Cyber-wifi-no-adaptor.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 26, 2013






How about control the temp and monitor it from you cell phone...or computer?   Yes it works for electric cookers too for the charcoal challenged folks... ;)

http://store.thebbqguru.com/Weborderentry/StockImages/Images/Cyber-wifi-no-adaptor.jpg


----------



## michief (Apr 26, 2013)

Has anyone tried the WGrill? I have looked everywhere for something like this that didn't also have remote controls that jumped the price into the stratosphere


----------



## sound1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Buck Futta said:


> We're on Time Warner cable with 25/down 5/up and it works fine. We actually have an 8 camera system with dvr from Costco and setup is pretty easy. Though you may have to call your provider and have them set you on a static IP address. After that you only have to download one of the many ip camera apps off Google Play or iOS (most are free). Then you're ready to rock and roll.


Most services charge extra for a static IP address. Use a free DNS service to get around paying the extra charges. You then only need to remember the address you assign. IE joeblowsmokes.dyndns.org   Unfortunately the domain name (the part after the dot) is not so selectable... depending on which service you choose.

With my customers I find it much easier for them to remember a name as opposed to a sequence of numbers.  

Here is a link to free DNS servers  http://pcsupport.about.com/od/tipstricks/a/free-public-dns-servers.htm


----------



## jabbq (Dec 23, 2013)

If you're looking for something not as pricey as the guru or stoker and would just like to monitor your temps from work or wherever then check out the Tappecue.  It's the newest wi-fi device that comes with free mobile apps for iOS and android smartphones and tablets.


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 24, 2013)

Good idea - I have wanted this for a few years.   I thought thermoworks.com had something but I just checked and could not find anything.


----------



## bigdaddybama (Dec 24, 2013)

I like this idea. I just hooked up an old IP camera I had stuck in a box and now I can run to the store without worrying. Thanks for the idea. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jabbq (Dec 27, 2013)

flyin'illini said:


> Good idea - I have wanted this for a few years.   I thought thermoworks.com had something but I just checked and could not find anything.





bigdaddybama said:


> I like this idea. I just hooked up an old IP camera I had stuck in a box and now I can run to the store without worrying. Thanks for the idea.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


No problem guys! bigdaddybama, that is a pretty innovative way of keeping an eye on your smoker. I like the Tappecue tho because it tracks your progression in the app and emails you the graph at the end of the session.  It's helped me become a better cook!


----------



## jabbq (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like someone did a review on the Tappecue on here if you are interested:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/tappecue-4-probe-remote-bbq-thermometer-with-mobile-apps


----------



## all-starsizzler (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey folks,

not sure if I should open another thread here but I'm gonna try to hook up my Maverick ET-732 to my wifi at home in order to check the temps on my cell anywhere I go.
I find this a pretty practical method to observe the different temperatur phases of the grillables (especially when doing long-jobs such as pulled pork).

The concept is to build a "Maverick WiFi-Bridge" by capturing the RF-signal from the Maverick sender, to decode the data via an OpenPicus WiFi board and then transfer the data to a cloudservice where you can grab the data even at North Pole :biggrin:

Anyone interested here? :dunno


----------



## smokinfatman (May 19, 2014)

Unless you are really keen on a project that could cost quite a bit, I do have one word for you... Tappecue!

Look here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/tappecue-4-probe-remote-bbq-thermometer-with-mobile-apps

Or better yet go to their website: http://www.tappecue.com/

Mine just shipped today! (5/19/2014)

Once it gets here I will post pictures and some opinions!


----------

